# 2021 Global Protesting Errupts



## XDel (Sep 21, 2021)

Generally I am not one for protests, marches, and this and that. Most of the time the are inept, and often times the people who are at the protests can't agree on anything, and often try to out holler each other so that who ever it is they hope hears them, can hear them and their cause over the next guy. That said, I found this little un-noticed Youtube channel where videos are being shared from around the world of recorded footage of the various marches going on apparently EVERYWHERE right now. I imagine main stream media isn't covering this?

As Klaus Schwab said, prepare for an angrier world... ...people don't take kindly to oligarchies round here, and by round here I mean the world apparently. 



Link to videos:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA2jUUNoi3vNuTOaiNDLOsA/videos


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 21, 2021)

It's pretty funny that nobody showed up to protest when they finally dismantled the infamous Charlottesville statue of Robert E. Lee this July


----------



## notimp (Sep 22, 2021)

Also, the 10th anniversary of "Occupy wallstreet", was right about these days...

“Another World Is Possible”: How Occupy Wall Street Reshaped Politics, Kicked Off New Era of Protest


And Claus Schwab is just repeating what Laurence Douglas Fink popularized. Imho.
https://archive.ph/CP35G
and
https://archive.ph/lnCr9

Background there roughly is, that they have Aladdin ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aladdin_(BlackRock)  ), and identified early, that companies would be met by huge unrest potential from both the left and the right, if they werent doing that. Thats how the story goes. The other option would be, that they identified risk potential of lets f.e. say "climate change related disruption" early and thought, that risk mitigation was necessary.  Who knows. 

edit: Oh, and Schwab might have written the Stakeholder Capitalism book six months earlier, but before Fink said something, no one really cared..


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> It's pretty funny that nobody showed up to protest when they finally dismantled the infamous Charlottesville statue of Robert E. Lee this July


I don’t think the OG protectors really even remember the statue being there. I think most of forgot about their weird protect to protect some statue of a traitor


----------

